# Help need with speakers not working



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi today all the speakers in my Audi tts mark 2 stop working the CD player still plays and the radio still shows but no sound? I've got the bns 5.0 nav but I swap it over and try a concert unit and that dose the same so it's definitely the speakers I check the wording behide the unit and all looks ok and I check some fuses but all seem ok, any ideas anyone?
Thanks ben


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

BOSE? Roadster?
Water ingress into the boot has killed the amp perhaps?

Edit - And this is the Mk1 forum, so you've posted in the wrong place. Don't know if a mod can move it for you.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

pcbbc said:


> Edit - And this is the Mk1 forum, so you've posted in the wrong place. Don't know if a mod can move it for you.


Hi, done.
Hoggy.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, done.Hoggy.


Thank Hoggy! On the ball as ever...
Hopefully the OP got notifed somehow, so they will be able to find their post...


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi it's coupe no Bose 
Sorry about the wrong forum post


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ben.redtt said:


> Hi it's coupe no Bose
> Sorry about the wrong forum post


Not a problem Ben. Just wanted to make sure:
a) Foremost, your post appeared where you are likely to find people who can help,
b) Secondly, you could find it when you checked back!

Afraid I'm all out of ideas on this one, then - Sorry.
Usually someone else along who can help though. Be patient.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have checked Fuses 34 & 35 with meter ?
Hoggy.


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

I've pulled them out and look at them but not check them with a metter I'll do that tomorrow

What's 34 and fuse 35 again?
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ben.redtt said:


> I've pulled them out and look at them but not check them with a metter I'll do that tomorrow
> 
> What's 34 and fuse 35 again?
> Thanks


Hi, According to my list, sound system & audio amp.
Hoggy.


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok thanks I'll post a update tomorrow hopefully one of the have gone and that will make it a cheap fix


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

Check the fuses all ok only problem is now the esp light and mag ride light has come on??? And still speakers can't understand why checking the fuses would do that?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ben.redtt said:


> Check the fuses all ok only problem is now the esp light and mag ride light has come on??? And still speakers can't understand why checking the fuses would do that?


Hi, On my list Fuses 2 & 9 are ESP & Mag ride.
Hoggy.


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

Amp blown in boot, fuses not siting right in fuse box for esp,

If the amp can't be repaired is possbale to fit a after market one to the boot?


----------

